# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Tã vải Kuries : Kinh nghiệm bảo vệ làn da cho bé

## qwerty

*bảo vệ làn da cho bé*

 Thời tiết vào thu sở hữu đổi thay, làn da của bé vốn mẫn cảm sẽ dễ bị thương tổn ví như mẹ ko chăm sóc bé tỷ mỉ. Dưới đây là các cách thức để mẹ kiểm soát an ninh làn da xinh xắn, đáng yêu của bé mỗi ngày.

*Vệ sinh da đúng bí quyết*

 Vệ sinh da cho bé hằng ngày là việc làm cần yếu để bảo kê làn da bé. Sau khi bé đi vệ sinh, mẹ cần lau rửa da thật kỹ, nhẹ nhàng lau khô bằng khăn mềm và bôi thuốc mỡ trước lúc mặc tã hay áo xống để chống hăm cho bé. ngoài ra, mẹ cũng nên với một khoảng thời kì ngắn để da bé xúc tiếp với không khí khô thoáng sau khi tắm xong rồi hãy bôi thuốc mỡ chống hăm.

 Điều này hạn chế gây bí ở những kẽ da và vùng mẫn cảm giúp bé cảm thấy dễ chịu, thả phanh hơn và các vết hăm cũng sẽ mau lành hơn. Mẹ đặc biệt chú ý khi bé đã bị hăm thì tuyệt đối ko tiêu dùng phấn rôm hoặc phấn thơm để giảm thiểu tình trạng bí da.
 tã vải em bé  KutiesVệ sinh da đúng phương pháp để bảo vệ làn da mềm mịn, đáng yêu của bé*tuyển lựa tã thấp và mặc tã đúng phương pháp*

 các khu vực da bé thường xuyên cọ xát mang tã giấy như khu vực bên trong bẹn, phần đùi trong… hay vùng mông thì khả năng bị hăm tã rất cao. duyên do là do da bé vốn rất mỏng và mẫn cảm nên ví như mẹ tiêu dùng tã giấy sở hữu chất liệu ko mềm mại, thô ráp hay mặc tã quá chật, da bé cọ xát với tã sẽ gây trầy xước da, da nổi mẩn đỏ, là điều kiện hoàn hảo để hăm tã tiến công.

 cho nên, khi chọn tã cho bé, mẹ chú ý chỉ chọn các mẫu có chất liệu tốt, mềm mại và mặc tã vừa vặn để hạn chế sự cọ xát cho da bé.

*Thay tã 4 tiếng một lần*

 Vùng mông, bẹn là các vùng được quấn tã nên thường xuyên xúc tiếp mang enzyme trong chất thải của bé như nước tiểu, phân mà cũng chính là các tác nhân gây kích ứng đối với làn da nhạy cảm của bé.

 bởi vậy, nếu như mẹ chủ quan, quên thay 4 tiếng mỗi lần sẽ vô tình để da bé tiếp xúc quá lâu có những enzyme trong môi trường ẩm ướt không thoáng khí, ko vệ sinh, dễ dẫn đến tình trạng hăm tã hay da bé bị nổi các nốt đỏ, đau rát, gây khó chịu cho bé.

*sử dụng thuốc chống hăm đúng cách thức*

 Hăm tã là chứng viêm da phổ biến ở trẻ lọt lòng, không những thế, phổ biến mẹ vẫn chưa nắm được “bí quyết” điều trị thật hiệu quả.

 khi bé đã bị hăm, phương pháp điều trị nhanh và hiệu quả là trâm thuốc trị hăm tã cho bé, cụ thể, mẹ nên chọn thuốc mỡ vì thuốc mỡ không tan trong nước nên sẽ lưu lại trên da bé lâu hơn, giúp kéo dài tác dụng của thuốc so với những cái thuốc khác.

 Chú ý, khi 1 ngón tay bạn đã chạm vào vùng da bé bị hăm thì bạn không sử dụng lại ngón tay đó để lấy thuốc trong tuýp nữa mà sử dụng 1 ngón tay khác để lấy thêm thuốc.

tã vải trẻ em Kuties nhiều mẫu mã cho bạn lựa chọn:

 Địa chỉ: 50 Kim Đồng, Hưng Bình, tp. Vinh, Nghệ An
 Điện thoại: 0989.796.505 - 0942.995.969 - 0168.390.8668
 Wed site tã vải : tavaikuties.com

----------

